# Mazzer on demand custom



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thought I would share a lovely baby blue Mazzer that I have built complete with custom funnel and auber timer and custom metal hopper.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If anyone can spin the photos that would be great


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks good, nice colour and paint job.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Powder Coat? - and where is the funnel from?*



*
Looks great - nice job*

*
*


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wet paint and funnels were made in the states


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Great colour and a nice finish - the colour suits the Mazzer


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That's gorgeous!! Love love love the colour!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Try some the right way up


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Missy said:


> That's gorgeous!! Love love love the colour!


thinking about doing my chopped ek in the same colour


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks very very nice. Great work Dave, and a super paint job!

I can't tell from the photos on my phone, but is there any sort of motor cover on there, or is it exposed below the funnel?

Also - what's delivery like? Any static or clumping issues at all?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it has a Timmyjj21 printed cover on it, haven't put any coffee through it yet, but it won't have static as i have fitted the anti static screen and royals don't really clump.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Wet paint and funnels were made in the states


Fudge funnels or pancake batter funnels? any links?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Fudge funnels or pancake batter funnels? any links?


They were hand made, unfortunately the guy who made them is not longer on this earth, they are aluminium and really nice


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great colour Dave.....maybe I could paint mine


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Great colour Dave.....maybe I could paint mine


And negate all that time I spent polishing yours


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Great looking Royal. That funnel looks titchy lol


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> They were hand made, unfortunately the guy who made them is not longer on this earth, they are aluminium and really nice


so he's a balloonist or an astronaut - either way its an artform


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Love it ??


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> And negate all that time I spent polishing yours


Would need to be keyed throughly I'd imagine then...


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

@coffeechap - I love that - I have grinder envy! There's a sentence I never thought I'd say............


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Obidi said:


> @coffeechap - I love that - I have grinder envy! There's a sentence I never thought I'd say............


 @Obidi buy it, I will be selling very shortly


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

@coffeechap I'd be interested, what kind of price.....



coffeechap said:


> @Obidi buy it, I will be selling very shortly


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not sure but 4-500


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Just looked again at full post and realise it's a royal. Are they bigger than a major as I have the major and it's huge!!



coffeechap said:


> Not sure but 4-500


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Obidi said:


> Just looked again at full post and realise it's a royal. Are they bigger than a major as I have the major and it's huge!!


Ha ha yes it's bugger than a major, spins slower and is better burrs


----------

